# Cannot upgrade ports-mgmt/poudriere build jails from 11.1-RELEASE to 11.2-RELEASE



## kjpetrie (Jul 26, 2018)

As with my previous thread on sysutils/ezjail, I'm not sure where this belongs.

When trying to upgrade my ports-mgmt/poudriere build jails I get:

```
[root@yyyy /home/xxxx]# poudriere jail -l
JAILNAME    VERSION          ARCH  METHOD TIMESTAMP           PATH
11amd64     11.1-RELEASE-p11 amd64 ftp    2018-07-26 15:58:22 /usr/local/poudriere/jails/11amd64
11buildi386 11.1-RELEASE-p11 i386  ftp    2018-07-26 15:55:57 /usr/local/poudriere/jails/11buildi386
[root@yyyy /home/xxxx]# uname -r
11.2-RELEASE
[root@yyyy /home/xxxx]# poudriere jail -uj 11amd64 -v 11.2-RELEASE
[00:00:00] Upgrading using ftp
/etc/resolv.conf -> /usr/local/poudriere/jails/11amd64/etc/resolv.conf
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 11.1-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 11.1-RELEASE-p11.
11.1-RELEASE-p11
[00:00:14] Recording filesystem state for clean... done
```

Even if I specify the version to be used it isn't! Again, what am I missing here?


----------



## Datapanic (Jul 26, 2018)

Use the *-t* option and specify the version to upgrade to:  `poudriere jail-u -j 11amd64 -t 11.2-RELEASE`.


----------



## kjpetrie (Jul 27, 2018)

Thanks.
That works with one jail, but not the other:

```
[root@yyyy /home/xxxx]# poudriere jail -l
JAILNAME    VERSION          ARCH  METHOD TIMESTAMP           PATH
11buildi386 11.1-RELEASE-p11 i386  ftp    2018-07-26 15:55:57 /usr/local/poudriere/jails/11buildi386
11amd64     11.2-RELEASE     amd64 ftp    2018-07-26 21:56:19 /usr/local/poudriere/jails/11amd64
[root@yyyy /home/xxxx]# poudriere jail -u -j 11buildi386 -t 11.2-RELEASE
[00:00:00] Upgrading using ftp
/etc/resolv.conf -> /usr/local/poudriere/jails/11buildi386/etc/resolv.conf
freebsd-update.fixed: Cannot upgrade from 11.2-RELEASE to itself
[00:00:01] Error: Fail to upgrade system
```

I've looked through poudriere(8) to see whether there's an option to specify the current version to upgrade from, but can't see one.


----------



## Datapanic (Jul 27, 2018)

Use the *-a* option to specify the architecture, in this case `-a i386` 

I haven't tested this out.  Also, unless you have custom poudriere jails, there's no sense in upgrading them, just make new ones - it's a lot faster.  

The poudriere() man page has a lot of info, take some time to look in to it.  I should share my notes on Poudriere, but I get accused of "Bad ______" so I don't


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jul 27, 2018)

To make the things easier for you, if you update/upgrade a ports-mgmt/poudriere jail it will trash all built packages and build everything again as soon as you issue it to bulk build something.

That said, just delete the jail and create a new one with the same settings of the old one. Why? Because it is faster...

To update/upgrade ports-mgmt/poudriere will issue freebsd-update inside the jail and all that indexing, etc. things will happen.


----------



## kjpetrie (Jul 27, 2018)

> Use the *-a* option to specify the architecture, in this case  -a i386


Already tried that. Same result.


----------



## kjpetrie (Jul 27, 2018)

I gave up and replaced the jail. I'll see tomorrow whether that works as a direct replacement. Still don't understand what was wrong though.


----------

